# Hey Guys!



## JetLife (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey, I'm a 22 year old student from Canada and I ride at Blue Mtn.

Just got back from a trip to Big White in BC and it made me want to get into the sb community more and I can't wait to get back to BC next season.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Couldn't have picked a better user name. Unless you went with jetfalcon2


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

bahaha^

I thought the same thing.

If you're legit, Jet_Life_...then welcome. If not then I guess I can look forward to more pics of hot women.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

This choice of username is either incredibly unfortunate, or just incredibly unfortunate.


----------



## JetLife (Mar 9, 2013)

Aha what's wrong with the username?


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

trapper said:


> This choice of username is either incredibly unfortunate, or just incredibly unfortunate.


I thought the very same thing:thumbsup:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

nothing. have fun with that horse's head you will be finding this week....


----------



## JetLife (Mar 9, 2013)

Well this forums already pretty entertaining aha thanks guys!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Where's daughter Judy, and Jane, his wife?!? :yahoo:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Where's daughter Judy, and Jane, his wife?!? :yahoo:


Rrruh Rhow, Rorge!! :eusa_clap:

Rears roo rore Roga Rants!!! :tongue4:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow Shred! Thats some internetz right there sir. Jesus h gigabytes.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

might have to make it my avatar... its pretty sweet.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> might have to make it my avatar... its pretty sweet.



There is absolutely no question of this. Stunning pic.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

JetLife said:


> Well this forums already pretty entertaining aha thanks guys!


Since we all seem to sound insane to you, look around the forums for someone with a similar name to yours... It'll all explain itself quick as a Falcon!


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

Check the below post and all will be explained about JetFalcon:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/off-topic-general-discussion/77402-jb-quit-career.html


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> might have to make it my avatar... its pretty sweet.


you read my mind...

where the noise that he makes is "MeeeOOOOWWwwwwww!!!!!"


----------

